# Customs at the border.



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

So i have been doing some research on the internet about what to expect at the border with my car full of stuff trying to enter Mexico.

Doesn't seem i have much to worry about. My bicycle is just one item and that seems to fit in the same category that allows a surf board or sporting equipment.
Then i have my musical instrument and accessories and thats just one item also, but its a huge portable electric piano with separate speakers, a stand and bench. Still, it is under the allowance for one instument and accessories, so my main concern is that its as expensive as a good used car when bought new. I will just have to be careful with it, i just can't enjoy my time without my rig to music up my world.

So that leaves two items i am not sure about, One is a medical device and i know those are allowed depending on what they are. I have only one used household sized Oxygen concentrator. Its about the size of a five gallon bucket and looks used with wear and tear, I don't have any doctor's order or prescription for it and it is not a drug. But i get miserable and short of breath in polluted air spaces and some days are worse than others especially in countries south of the border. I got it for free, old and used, even though they can cost over $700 new. 
I would like to bring it but hate to have it rejected or dutied.

Then, i have a fairly used portable room airconditioner. The type that sits in the room on the floor with a duct tube to send the hot air out the window. Not sure if it will be allowed because i see no category for it where i searched online. I know i can get one in Mexico but i have a garage space at home here with 5 or 6 old air-conditioners for window mounting and the portable one that was bought new just this year. I hate to buy another in Mexico while i have extra at home and probably not even be able to bring any mexican bough AC back to add to my hoard of them. 

Its no big deal about the AC i guess because i just may find airconditioned places to stay, but i will be movng around every month and never know if i will need it somewhere along the way. 
And the oxygen machine sure is a great health benefit even though i am not in critical need of it.


----------



## jackBnimble (Oct 18, 2016)

well it doesn't sound like you will have a big problem. Where will you cross? what town?


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

jackBnimble said:


> well it doesn't sound like you will have a big problem. Where will you cross? what town?


 I have crossed many times before at Nogales long time ago and also once at Sonoyta to Puerto Penasco for the day. I may be willing to try Agua Prieta just for something new.

I don't want to go in from Texas side because its out of the way for my west coast destination. I would rather drive across the mountains on the US side and drive down along the west coast of Mexico. Not interested in Baja so i will stay away from California crossings.

I am familiar with Southern Arizona from living there years ago. Nogales seems the quick and easy if i am short on energy and time on the day to cross. But i may want to try AguaPrieta just for a new experience. 

I guess i could try Agua Prieta on the way back if they do not require i exit at the same point i entered. If i can enter at Nogales and exit months later at Agua Prieta?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Orfin said:


> I have crossed many times before at Nogales long time ago and also once at Sonoyta to Puerto Penasco for the day. I may be willing to try Agua Prieta just for something new.
> 
> I don't want to go in from Texas side because its out of the way for my west coast destination. I would rather drive across the mountains on the US side and drive down along the west coast of Mexico. Not interested in Baja so i will stay away from California crossings.
> 
> ...


No problem entering and leaving at different crossings. A few months ago, I left Mexico at Agua Prieta, then about a week later came back through Mexicali.


----------



## jackBnimble (Oct 18, 2016)

Nogales is a good option - i advise staying in Nogales AZ f the night - getting up at 5 and crossing the Mariposa X at 6:00am when it opens - they are just getting organized on the other side and if you get the green light - you are good and gone - no more inspections after that - if you have already obtained your auto permisso in advance - you just keep driving - if you need to stop f a visa and/or auto permiso- at km24? Nomproblem as there are no aduana inspections there anymore, like there was a few years ago - but the stuff you have, doesnt really seem like any problem anyway


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just remember after crossing at Agua Prieta the road on the Mexico side is just 2 lane with lots of curves and on coming 18 wheeler traffic...


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

I will be doing my visa and automobile pass at crossing. I don't really know where to do it before crossing and i have time to spare to do it after crossing. 

I am not really interested in anything between Nogales and Mazatlan unless i discover something new or decide to check out Puerto Penasco. 
Anyway, between Nogales and Mazatlan, i will probably need 2 days of driving at around 8 hours of driving a day. So one day of driving and then where to stop? I see easily making it to Obregon or even Los Mochis if i push it. But are those places i want to be in? I could stop for the day earlier at Guaymas and then try to make Mazatlan the next day... ?

My plan is to start my trip from Mazatlan, everything else is just along the way to there. I may stay a few weeks to a month in Mazatlan area if i like it and then drive down farther until the next spot that appeals to me to stay a few weeks to a month. All the way to Oaxca is the plan. Maybe even further if its easy driving into Belize.

Any way, not sure where the worth while stop over is on the first day of driving from Nogales towards Mazatlan. I figure i will end up anywhere between Guaymas and LosMochis, but not sure what the best choice is. Obregon is fine with me if it's a much better place than i experienced in year 2000..


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> So one day of driving and then where to stop?


I'm on the Nogales to GDL run quite a bit. For lodging, avoid Obregón which for some reason is about twice the price of nearby Navojoa where everthing is conveniently right on the highway through town and hotels are reasonable (350 pesos for a single). Mochis is also OK, but much bigger and easier to get lost driving into the downtown area where the cheap, clean and safe hotels are--those on the autopista all seem to be of the love rendezvous variety. The toll is another expense you need to keep in mind. In Sonora the cuota is almost impossible to avoid, given that the libre is very circuitous and unsafe. From Nogales to Mochis the toll is reasonable, but sharply rises as you near Culiacán.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> I'm on the Nogales to GDL run quite a bit. For lodging, avoid Obregón which for some reason is about twice the price of nearby Navojoa where everthing is conveniently right on the highway through town and hotels are reasonable (350 pesos for a single). Mochis is also OK, but much bigger and easier to get lost driving into the downtown area where the cheap, clean and safe hotels are--those on the autopista all seem to be of the love rendezvous variety. The toll is another expense you need to keep in mind. In Sonora the cuota is almost impossible to avoid, given that the libre is very circuitous and unsafe. From Nogales to Mochis the toll is reasonable, but sharply rises as you near Culiacán.


Thanks a lot. Navojoa seems to be the right place for me to stop. I won't have to push too hard or drive too long in a day to get there. LosMochis would be a bit of a stretch for me to drive straight.
Also i prefer smaller towns. I don't do too well in cities with a lot of car fumes. 
I have seen Navajoa on the map but never knew if i should consider it. 
Thanks.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been doing that route for the last 10 years, I used to stay at the Great Wastern Rio in Navajoa just after crossing the bridge because they took dogs but since I lost my buddy and they raised their prices I now go to the El Rancho ( see link ) just before the bridge...You will see signs after passing the largs Pemex station on your way south...

https://www.zonaturistica.com/hotel/6031/el-rancho-motel-navojoa.html


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

– Remember that you are entitled to bring in up to US$500 worth of goods in addition to the personal items included in your personal luggage, and that you are allowed to combine this amount with family members (except for alcohol and tobacco not allowed for minors).


From Yucalandia site.........


----------



## jackBnimble (Oct 18, 2016)

I also do that run all the time living in Mazatlán and going up to Phoenix for biz. I agree with Chicois and Perropedorro - especially because you never know exactly how long you might spend doing your tourist visa and your permiso -usually under an hour but last year I waited with my brother (who is not a resident like we are) and he was there for about 2.5 hours - just a really busy holiday time. So best to cross in the early AM - not in the afternoon, or you wont have daylight to get very far. Please do not drive at night - it is risky. So - assuming you have 6 hours of daylight left after that, you can easily make Navojoa even if you are slow driver and stop in Hermosillo to eat. Please use the toll roads - they are worth every nickel - many of these small towns on the libre are not exactly secure - plus on the Cuota you and your vehicle have the benefit of the extra insurance (which the toll road provides) - the Federal Police Patrols, Road Assistance for mechanical issues and the security of lots of fellow travelers. In Navojoa, (everyone has their own favorite) I like to stay at Hacienda de Los Cazadores - inexpensive, clean, charming, picturesque and comfortable check it out online, if you like. Navojoa has several good eating options among them Tacos Polo - locally famous for delicious tacos de cabeza (ask anybody there and it has 2 locations) and also Los Alamos Restaurante which is super clean, good food and they roast and brew their own coffee which is darn good, I might add. From Navojoa you are exactly (if you drive my speed - fast as I can 80 mph) 4:45 minute to Mazatlán or max 5.5 hours if you poke along or are pulling a camper or some such. Hermosillo has many good options if you cross later in the day (2.5 to 3 hours from visa/permiso) I agree to avoid Mochis and Cd Obregon for security as well as they are less attractive.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I did not mention I am at the crossing (Maraposa ) at 6AM when they open, drive to the KM21 checkpoint and get my FMM and TIP there and always been on the road before 7AM...


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

You all make Navojoa sound like a nice town. I watched some random youtube videos to see what it looks like and it seems rather clean and well laid out with lots of open space. I will stop and stay for a while anywhere that feels good to me. I have almost 6 months to spare in various spots. I figure a new spot every month unless i find a spot i get attached to. I usually get over intrigue for a new place after a month if i am alone. Meeting good friends to have around is usually the draw to stay longer. 
I have several places in mind to spend time at between Mazatlan and Oaxaca.

How is Manzanillo? I know they have a good tourist spots, it was still mostly developing for tourism back in 2000 when i was there. I hope it's still a safe area because i liked it. I know its in the Michoacán-Colima border areas and that shows up on the embassy caution report.


----------



## jackBnimble (Oct 18, 2016)

Manzanillo?? Well be careful there, Colima is having a few problems right now, but ask Sparks on this forum, as he lives close to that area. Maybe some others too. Sometimes, what you hear is exaggerated. Here in Sinaloa - Culiacan/ Los Mochis we have some violence, but mainly narco-related, fairly calm here in Mazatlán, but we had 7 killed in one night, a month ago - nothing like that here for years. All very young 18- 20 yr-old gangbanger types - nothing to do w tourists or foreigners. Some problem areas down the coast include Acapulco and just about most of Guerrero & coastal Michoacán Lazaro Cardenas, but Ixtapa & Zihua seem tranquil still - down in coastal Oaxaca I have not heard anything bad f a long time.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

except for the 6 fishermen murdered about 2 weeks ago, probably bringing more than kilos of fish...

As long as you are checking out Navajoa just about 30KM east of town is the lovely colonial town of Alamos and old silver mining town with beautiful restored homes and businesses...a jewel.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Orfin said:


> How is Manzanillo? I know they have a good tourist spots, it was still mostly developing for tourism back in 2000 when i was there. I hope it's still a safe area because i liked it. I know its in the Michoacán-Colima border areas and that shows up on the embassy caution report.


I live about 40 minutes away from Manzanillo and like it for the same reason I like Mazatlán: They're _real_ cities with an economy that's broad-based. Sure, tourism is a good share of that, but they're not like Vallarta or Cancún where everything begins and ends with extracting money from turistas. Downtown Manzanillo is cramped, squeezed in between steep hills and the docks, lots of people hawking fake goods, pilfered cargo, fish or whatever else came in that day. Sort of has that casbah feel. Farther north, past the port, is the beach and touristy area. The small towns of Salahua and Santiago have nice traditional plazas where inexpensive hotels can be found two or three blocks inland---except for Easter Week. You get a little more adventurous, head up to Barra de Navidad in Jalisco. Laid back tourism, probably as many Euros as NorthAms.
As far as violence, the other side of Tecomán the Colima cops often block the border with Michoacán, have checkpoints or sit watching. The federales have sporadic revision stations between Tecomán and Cd.Colima, on the highway to GDL, depending on reports of a hot shipment that may have landed in Manzanillo or one of the unpopulated beaches nearby. 
I feel pretty safe in the area but of course bad things can happen to anyone, anytime, anywhere. Your chances of getting murdered by drug gangsters, or just street punks, are greatly reduced if 1) you avoid them; 2) stay aware of your surroundings; and 3) use common sense. Relatively speaking, a lot more people are offed in car accidents than by criminals. So drive carefully. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> I live about 40 minutes away from Manzanillo and like it for the same reason I like Mazatlán: They're _real_ cities with an economy that's broad-based. Sure, tourism is a good share of that, but they're not like Vallarta or Cancún where everything begins and ends with extracting money from turistas. Downtown Manzanillo is cramped, squeezed in between steep hills and the docks, lots of people hawking fake goods, pilfered cargo, fish or whatever else came in that day. Sort of has that casbah feel. Farther north, past the port, is the beach and touristy area. The small towns of Salahua and Santiago have nice traditional plazas where inexpensive hotels can be found two or three blocks inland---except for Easter Week. You get a little more adventurous, head up to Barra de Navidad in Jalisco. Laid back tourism, probably as many Euros as NorthAms.
> As far as violence, the other side of Tecomán the Colima cops often block the border with Michoacán, have checkpoints or sit watching. The federales have sporadic revision stations between Tecomán and Cd.Colima, on the highway to GDL, depending on reports of a hot shipment that may have landed in Manzanillo or one of the unpopulated beaches nearby.
> I feel pretty safe in the area but of course bad things can happen to anyone, anytime, anywhere. Your chances of getting murdered by drug gangsters, or just street punks, are greatly reduced if 1) you avoid them; 2) stay aware of your surroundings; and 3) use common sense. Relatively speaking, a lot more people are offed in car accidents than by criminals. So drive carefully. :fingerscrossed:


 That sounds like the Manzanillo i visited in 2000. The tight packed buildings and the steep climb up from the shore line where the Navy and ships docked. It was rather odd how much street hawking was going on there in such a tight space compared to other places i had come through to get there. I never understood back then how the port activity made for a good supply of stuff to hawk around the streets. 
I saw a lot of flare there that reminded me of a gypsy town also, with the silver and other crafts. There was definitely something odd about the mix of people in the heart of Manzanillo. I guess the port brings in all kinds of influences.

I stayed outside of Manzanillo on the beach of the north side. Across from Club Maeva. My hosts took me over to the big Barcelo Karmina before it was finished with construction and was actually abandonded unfinished at the time. But we got to jump from the foot bridge across the mini bay there with all the amazing reef life down there. Definitley a world class little hole of water. We were the only ones there back then. Its probably a pricey and busy resort these days with limited access to their mini bay.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

BTW, how you getting from Mazatlán to Manzanillo? Very expensive autopista to Tepic, but the libre isn't that bad. From there your two options are going through the GDL metro mess or the coast route through Vallarta. Lots of good and not-so-good either way, but one thing I have discovered is that Hwy 200 from Vallarta to Manzanillo is greatly improved in the last year. Jalisco is in the process of developing its Costa Alegre with some upscale resorts--not the sort of places anyone will find me at, but like I said, the highway is far wider, smoother and straighter.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Orfin said:


> That sounds like the Manzanillo i visited in 2000. The tight packed buildings and the steep climb up from the shore line where the Navy and ships docked. It was rather odd how much street hawking was going on there in such a tight space compared to other places i had come through to get there. I never understood back then how the port activity made for a good supply of stuff to hawk around the streets.
> I saw a lot of flare there that reminded me of a gypsy town also, with the silver and other crafts. There was definitely something odd about the mix of people in the heart of Manzanillo. I guess the port brings in all kinds of influences.
> 
> I stayed outside of Manzanillo on the beach of the north side. Across from Club Maeva. My hosts took me over to the big Barcelo Karmina before it was finished with construction and was actually abandonded unfinished at the time. But we got to jump from the foot bridge across the mini bay there with all the amazing reef life down there. Definitley a world class little hole of water. We were the only ones there back then. Its probably a pricey and busy resort these days with limited access to their mini bay.


We are all different people - but we visited Manzanillo as a possible retirement destination perhaps 7 or so years ago. Manzanillo is a commercial port town. The beaches are almost un-walkable due to the steep slope. During the daylight hours the port area was not very desirable (sleazy) which has to be worse after the sun sets. The beach had a very strong tide - probably not very swim-able.

We stayed at the 'finished' Barcelo Karmina and were in no way impressed. The tidal pond you mention was a ridiculous excuse for claiming ocean-front. We have stayed at a handful of Barcelo's over the years and that one was our 'least' favorite.

It all comes down to one's perspective. If I were to visit Canada I might love a particular ski resort - not knowing how to ski... If anyone has lived near the ocean they might share my opinion of Manzanillo.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

perropedorro said:


> BTW, how you getting from Mazatlán to Manzanillo? Very expensive autopista to Tepic, but the libre isn't that bad. From there your two options are going through the GDL metro mess or the coast route through Vallarta. Lots of good and not-so-good either way, but one thing I have discovered is that Hwy 200 from Vallarta to Manzanillo is greatly improved in the last year. Jalisco is in the process of developing its Costa Alegre with some upscale resorts--not the sort of places anyone will find me at, but like I said, the highway is far wider, smoother and straighter.



To me it is worth $26 USD in tolls and drive from Mazatlan to Puerto Vallarta and along the beautiful coast to Manzanillo. Just too many small towns with speed bumps and traffic....
Going the inland route there is no need to go near GDL, right past Tequila you turn off 15D to 70 then at Tala go towards the road to Chapala (38) and take the Colima highway from GDL.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> – Remember that you are entitled to bring in up to US$500 worth of goods in addition to the personal items included in your personal luggage, and that you are allowed to combine this amount with family members (except for alcohol and tobacco not allowed for minors).
> 
> 
> From Yucalandia site.........


I believe you are referencing air travel values (not land) ...


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Gatos said:


> We are all different people - but we visited Manzanillo as a possible retirement destination perhaps 7 or so years ago. Manzanillo is a commercial port town. The beaches are almost un-walkable due to the steep slope. During the daylight hours the port area was not very desirable (sleazy) which has to be worse after the sun sets. The beach had a very strong tide - probably not very swim-able.
> 
> We stayed at the 'finished' Barcelo Karmina and were in no way impressed. The tidal pond you mention was a ridiculous excuse for claiming ocean-front. We have stayed at a handful of Barcelo's over the years and that one was our 'least' favorite.
> 
> It all comes down to one's perspective. If I were to visit Canada I might love a particular ski resort - not knowing how to ski... If anyone has lived near the ocean they might share my opinion of Manzanillo.


 Trusting your opinion, i suspected as much about the finished and open for business Resort. I was there in 2000 before all the big hotels claimed the water front and before all the tourist traffic that gets in the mini bay water. Sun Tan oil and manual molestation have probably ruined the pristine underwater-scape i saw -in clear water there. Sharks and huge Matarays among many other creatures packed in that small minibay shelter. It was a real sight to see from under the water. 
Yes the beaches were steep and rough and i was no swimmer at that time(times have changed for me after a decade of expereince on rough Hawaii beaches), so i never got into the water either except at the sheltered mini bay at Karmina Barcelo. There was Nobody there back then and nobody in the surrounding areas as far as the eye could see. It was a pristine ghost town abandoned along the way of up and coming. Locals told me it was stalled awaiting the proper (bribes) paperwork, fees and channels of approvals to be met.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> BTW, how you getting from Mazatlán to Manzanillo? Very expensive autopista to Tepic, but the libre isn't that bad. From there your two options are going through the GDL metro mess or the coast route through Vallarta. Lots of good and not-so-good either way, but one thing I have discovered is that Hwy 200 from Vallarta to Manzanillo is greatly improved in the last year. Jalisco is in the process of developing its Costa Alegre with some upscale resorts--not the sort of places anyone will find me at, but like I said, the highway is far wider, smoother and straighter.


I drove from Tucson to Manzanillo and back in 2001. I stayed in Sayulita just north of puerto vallarta, for two weeks and did a day trip to manzanillo to see if my old friends were still there from my previous trip in 2000, or was it 1999... ? Hmmm So long ago.
Any way, the Hwy-15 looks good to me and also the 200 all the way to Oaxaca looks good to me. I want the coastal route and will ask for worthwhile stopovers along the way once i get to Mazatlan. I will likely get on this forum from within mexico along my way, to ask for pointers to the next worthwhile stop along the way. Stay tuned. 

The tolls are no problem for me. I will pay them even if just to prevent undue wear and tear on my old car. Wear and tear risks will cost me in the long run if i avoid the toll roads.
The only way i will stray from the toll roads is if they steer me too far from my intended course or take me too far inland. 
I don't want anything to do with big cities like Guadalajara. I want to stick to fresh air from the ocean. I am bringing an oxygen concentrator pump machine and some air filter masks. My lungs hate too much car fumes like on big city streets. I get weak and dizzy and no fun. I heard about mexico city pollution and i am too sensitive to even waste my time being optimistic that i will find fresh air in any big latin american city. 

When in Puerto Vallarta area, i will either move on or lodge in a small town outside of the city. Same with Manzanillo. After Mazatlan, PV and Manzanillo, i think the coastal towns are small enough for me. Alcapulco isn't for me but i may drive through to see it. I am not a big resort town kinda person. I Lived in Hawaii long enough to appreciate good simple down to earth beach life without having to feel like a cow being herded through tourist traps for the industry's milking pleasure. :madgrin:


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> To me it is worth $26 USD in tolls and drive from Mazatlan to Puerto Vallarta and along the beautiful coast to Manzanillo. Just too many small towns with speed bumps and traffic....
> Going the inland route there is no need to go near GDL, right past Tequila you turn off 15D to 70 then at Tala go towards the road to Chapala (38) and take the Colima highway from GDL.


El Aguila Compaiñía de Seguros
A Great American Insurance Group Company Av. Insurgentes Sur # 1106
Col. Tlacoquemécatl
Del. Benito Juárez, C.P. 03200 México

So i got mexican auto insurance under this company. I got connected through my US insurer to a company called MexPro and MexPro got me coverage under the company listed above.
I asked them to be certain it was the right insurance from a mexican company that would be accepted by Mexican authorities and they assured me so.
Its showing as a Mexican company and at a mexican Adress, so i think its the good to go. 
I hope its ok.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> To me it is worth $26 USD in tolls and drive from Mazatlan to Puerto Vallarta and along the beautiful coast to Manzanillo. Just too many small towns with speed bumps and traffic....
> Going the inland route there is no need to go near GDL, right past Tequila you turn off 15D to 70 then at Tala go towards the road to Chapala (38) and take the Colima highway from GDL.


Toll road on the coast from Mazatlán goes as far as Tepic. Then you're on the only highway, the libre, to Vallarta, and it's not pretty. Very sinuous, slow smoggy trucks, few places pass safely, and it's nowhere near the coast until you're in the Riviera Nayarit, about 40 kms from Vallarta. Departing Tepic very early in the morning, at daybreak, or on Sunday, will greatly reduce the truck traffic. Leaving Vallarta, driving south the first 40 kms or so are also pretty curvy, but then it gets fairly nice on the newly improved 200. A few more curves as you head into Barra de Navidad. As for the cuota from Tepic to GDL, a pretty boring drive, that'll be another 20 bucks, then 20 more to get to Manzanillo. Actually the only things worth seeing between Tepic and GDL are the tequila towns, with their multiple speed bumps, but they're all on the libre. The GDL bypass, from Tala to Tlajomulco is planned to be part of another periférico, and (unless they've completed it since July) it has its own dangers. Lots of speed bump signs without the accompanying speed bumps... then three kilometers ahead, you guessed it, steep, clandestine, axle breaking speed bumps (or potholes) blending right into the road. A horrendous amount of truck traffic also. Very poorly signed in general, except for the cluttering ones directing you to Hacienda del Carmen every two kilometers. Be careful on this one.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Orfin,

Most savvy travelers especially ones driving huge motorhomes or 5th.wheel trailers now do not go anywhere near Tepic and the mountainous roads to Puerto Vallarta. 

You exit 15D at the Yago turnoff then drive a couple miles to the old highway 15 for a few more miles then on to Highway 54 which is basically a straight road through farming 
land without any curving mountain driving. You pas through the farming towns of Villa Hidalgo and Guadalupe Victoria then San Blas. 54 turns into Highway 74 and passes some small coastal towns like Aticama, Santa Cruz and Platanitos then meets Las Varas and Highway 200. I drive that route twice a year coming and going and it is always light traffic...suerte


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> Orfin,
> 
> Most savvy travelers especially ones driving huge motorhomes or 5th.wheel trailers now do not go anywhere near Tepic and the mountainous roads to Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> ...



54 wasn't so obvious on my google maps view. I had to zoom in to see it. But before you metioned 54, i had already looked up where 15 intersects with 74.. For taking 74 to San Blas and then the coastal road from there to 200 and PV
The stretch of 74 that goes from 15 to San Blas doesn't seem too bad. Its curvy for about half the stretch but nothing that looks anywhere close to switchbacks on cliff sides. Plus -that stretch is a short trip. 
The route you described looks like it may cover the same distance or not much less than taking 15D all the way to 74. 
I am considering going to Tepic but thats only if i am not caught up in the beach towns or not too tired from so much driving. Maybe if i decide to stay in the Nayarit area for a month, i can take a day trip up to Tepic. I drove from Sayulita to Tepic long time ago and it wasn't anything hard. No big vehicle or towing under me. 

My starting point is closer to the Canadian border than the Mexican Border. So i will likely be over the driving excitement before ever crossing the Mexico border. 3 days drive just to cross at Arizona and another 2 days driving before i get anywhere i would care to settle into for some rest.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

A new road to the coast is being built between Highway15D and exits at the coast road just north of Atacama.

The start is at : 21° 33`50.2"N---104°58`36.6"W
and ends at :....21° 30`14.0"N---105°12`20.9"W


----------

